# mergemaster mistake...?



## LateNiteTV (Jan 23, 2010)

before going any further id like to know if i did something bad.
i ran csup and forgot to cd to /usr/src before i ran mergemaster -p. is this a problem? or does mergemaster know what to do even if im not in /usr/src when i run it?


----------



## LateNiteTV (Jan 23, 2010)

i deleted everything in /usr/src and am running csup again. this isnt my everyday machine so i'll just see what happens.


----------



## jgh@ (Jan 23, 2010)

take a look at /usr/src/UPDATING

The instructions for updating via source are included in this file. (near the end)


----------



## LateNiteTV (Jan 23, 2010)

yeah i know how to update via source. i was just asking if it was a problem that i ran mergemaster in root's home dir as opposed to running it in /usr/src.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 23, 2010)

It doesn't seem to matter. The behaviour of `mergemaster -p` is the same from /usr/src or from /root. I haven't checked, but I guess the /etc and /usr/src/etc paths are simply hardcoded, making its launch point 'whatever'.


----------



## phoenix (Jan 24, 2010)

mergemaster is run from /usr/sbin, unless you specify the full-path to the one in the source tree (/usr/src/usr.sbin/mergemaster/mergemaster.sh).

The default for mergemaster is to compare /etc with /usr/src/etc.  Doesn't matter where you run it from.

There is an optional argument that you can pass to mergemaster where you can select the directory tree to compare against, but that's fairly advanced stuff, and I don't know of anyone that uses it in normal usage.


----------

